# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Page 1 of 0

## Azélor

I have been a member here for years but never bother to ask this question. I wonder if others have already noticed this. It's not really annoying, it's just weird.

When searching something like ''economy'' with the normal research tab, I get 8 pages in the search result.

It tells me there is 8 pages but the numbers starts to drop as soon as I move to the second page. It end with page 6 of 6, like if two pages just disappeared  :Feeling sick:

----------


## johnvanvliet

that is somewhat normal on a lot of sites 

the software and HARDWARE that is really needed to do "search" well is way too high for most 

so i leave search to the experts that have the HUGE amount of hardware 
google -- use the site option 


```
economy site:http://www.cartographersguild.com
```

----------

